# anyone know what this is?



## 1959firearrow (Sep 21, 2011)

Paid $20 for this today been wanting a bike like this but due to missing the headbadge makes it hard for a newb like me to identify. The guy had 2 murrays  there also with the  same sprocket...is it a murry i know its 67 or earlier cause the guy had a license tag on it for  67 didnt come with the bike though


----------



## azhearseguy (Sep 21, 2011)

Your pictures are to small to get any details from, but that chainring doesn't look Murray to me. looks more like a AMF bike...


----------



## slingshot dude (Sep 21, 2011)

its amf. you can tell by the dropouts!


----------



## 1959firearrow (Sep 21, 2011)

i will post better pics later.i know its missing fenders but what else is missing?


----------



## 1959firearrow (Sep 26, 2011)

new pics to look at


----------



## 1959firearrow (Sep 28, 2011)

anyone???????????


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 28, 2011)

If it's an AMF, that means it is a super rare Harley Davidson bicycle!  Not really... Looks like it would be fun to ride around, and it is pretty swoopy looking.  Wald middleweight fenders should work if you want chrome, and there are industrial quantities of  mountain bike hubs and rims- some hubs are chrome- if you want to upgrade.  A brillo pad might clean up the apehangers.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Sep 28, 2011)

Is it just me or is the fork bent?


----------



## azhearseguy (Sep 29, 2011)

1959firearrow said:


> Is it just me or is the fork bent?




Yeah it's bent..But it's more them likely not original to the bike anyway. because of the bigger wheel up front compared to the rear...if you want to sell the seat, I may be interested if it doesn't have any tears..


----------



## 1959firearrow (Sep 30, 2011)

Actually they are both 24 inch rims back tire is flat.


----------

